# Mount Abram, ME: 01/03/10



## riverc0il (Jan 7, 2010)

So, who knew? Maine would not make out as well as the White Mountains excepting Saddleback which was the only Maine ski area to truly score big this dump. And lift holds due to wind were definitely not a factor. The plan was flawless. The weather results went against conventional thinking and we drove right past Cannon en route to less than half as much snow. But hey, it was still a good time and Roark and I went back to Cannon on Monday and scored knee deep on every run (well, excepting one... :razz: ).

As for Mount Abram, they got a little over a foot total throughout the storm and the powder was really nice where we found it untracked for the duration of the event. I really like this mountain and it skis much bigger than its 1000 vertical would suggest. And I totally dig the Rocky & Bullwinkle theme (I was pretty close to leading into the video with some classic R&B tunes). With exception of Boris, the blacks were ungroomed and actually had some decent terrain features such as a few cliff bands and bounders. Nice mountain and well priced. Can't beat ski on lifts either.

I already wrote up a full *trip report* over here a few days ago. Here is some video to go along with it. Tough shooting conditions with low light and off/on snow. I even included myself wrecking after a jump for laughs. :lol: Check this place out! Especially fans of lesser known mountains like Black, NH (Black, ME still on the to do list). Just a few more judicious trimming and this place will totally own it. They already have a few legit shots.


----------



## riverc0il (Jan 7, 2010)

Ha! I put 2009 in the vid, LMAO!!!


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 7, 2010)

Vid says it's Private.

Glad you made it to the Abe.  I dig it.  More so than Black.  Glades and cliffs aren't as cool at Abe, but Pitch is more consistent top to bottom.  Scored two great powder days there two seasons ago.


----------



## riverc0il (Jan 7, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> Vid says it's Private.


Fixed! Strange that it defaulted to that setting.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 7, 2010)

read the snoway review.  We are of like mind.  Is that Austin with you?  Haven't seen him round these parts this winter outside of saying he likes the beach and mtb better than winter :???:

Definitely agree that there's a lot there that could be opened up to fully utilize the boundary to boundary.  Between Rocky's and Roundabout is a fairly huge swath with some decent pitch.


----------



## awf170 (Jan 7, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> read the snoway review.  We are of like mind.  Is that Austin with you?  Haven't seen him round these parts this winter outside of saying he likes the beach and mtb better than winter :???:



Nope.  I was at Cannon the next day but didn't run into Riverc0il.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 7, 2010)

what up beach boy? I didn't realize Lynn and Reveah had a beach.  Thought it was a seagull litter box.  :razz:


----------



## roark (Jan 8, 2010)

No no, Austin skis far better than me. Great day, wish I had the ability & energy to perform more for the camera  
Next time I'll have to spend a little more time behind the lens.

Looking back up a tasty glade:






The bathroom has style:


----------



## salsgang (Jan 8, 2010)

Awesome - thanks for the video and write up on the other site. Mt. Abram is a great place. I am not sure why so many people drive by it to SR. I guess its all in what you want. 

Also - Highly recommend hitting Black Mt. in Maine. Beautiful lodge. The terrain is all green / blue type of runs with a couple of short blacks at the bottom, but it is a lot of fun.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 8, 2010)

Very Cool. What skis were you guys on? Looked pretty wide.


----------



## roark (Jan 8, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> Very Cool. What skis were you guys on? Looked pretty wide.


Both on 06-07 Fischer Atuas. 96 underfoot, only avail in 186 length, full twin so skis shorter. Great EC powder ski. 

Steve's review here.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 8, 2010)

roark said:


> Both on 06-07 Fischer Atuas. 96 underfoot, only avail in 186 length, full twin so skis shorter. Great EC powder ski.
> 
> Steve's review here.



Ah, I knew Riv had a pair. Didn't know you did too. I'm loving my Watea 94s.


----------



## Johnskiismore (Jan 8, 2010)

Very cool, we almost went to Mount Abram on Sunday as well but opted for Wildcat.  

Want to ski this place


----------



## Riverskier (Jan 8, 2010)

Nice report! Aside from the entirely inaccurate assessment of Sunday River :-D  

I only make it there a couple times a year, but have been skiing there since I learned to ski 25 years ago. I was there the day after Christmas and it was great. They had reported receiving 2 feet of snow in December and it seemed pretty accurate. They were only reporting something like 8 of 45 trails open, but there wasn't a single rope up anywhere on the mountain. Most places with boundy to boundry policies still open and close trails, but based on that observation perhaps they don't. Anyway, there was enough natural base to ski anything and untracked snow everywhere. I have never found a better place to find untracked snow even days after a storm!


----------



## riverc0il (Jan 8, 2010)

roark said:


> Both on 06-07 Fischer Atuas. 96 underfoot, only avail in 186 length, full twin so skis shorter. Great EC powder ski.
> 
> Steve's review here.


I should probably update that review after having skied the Atua as much as I have. In boot to knee deep, the ski is orgasmic! I did not have the full grasp of just how good this ski is in powder when I wrote that review with only one powder day.


----------



## Edd (Jan 8, 2010)

I hit powder days at Abram last season and the one before, both days that SR had widespread windholds.  That T-bar bump run is a blast.


----------



## SKI-3PO (Jan 8, 2010)

Nice report.  I was also there that day too, the first half at least (had a long drive home ahead of me).  After watching the video, I think you guys passed me a few times early.  Other than the snowboard racers, there were not all that many people there so it wasn't too hard to pick out the good skiers.  Nice change of pace after 3 days with the family at Sunday River.  Definitely a place you should hit if you're up in that area.


----------

